# Wow.. don't order from Sheldons Hobbies!



## ernneal (Nov 21, 2002)

Not sure if anyone has ever tried to order anything from Sheldons online but if you have the opportunity. PASS!!

Apparently the last time I ordered anything from Sheldons was about 18 years ago. Because after I took the time to enter all of the shipping information they decided to use THAT address. The only problem is.. I haven't lived there for about 18 years. After not getting my order after a couple of weeks I decided to email them. They then gave me a tracking number and told me they would look into it. Another week later I email them again. I get a response.. "seems like we've heard from UPS concerning this matter". Well, after not hearing back from them a couple of more days.. I call UPS and find out where they originally sent the package and got the address straightend out. Meanwhile, I email Sheldons and they say they are "trying to rectify the problem". Apparently they had not bothered to call UPS or even told me to call. 

I finally got my parts, no thanks to them, and tell them of my displeasure. Not rudely, no foul language, etc.. just telling them that there service was horrible. There response...

"Hello Mr Neal,
Pleased to know you received your order. We all can rest now!!!
Sorry for the problem and hope you don't beat your dog anymore.

Best to you,
-Sheldons"

Hope you don't beat your dog anymore? GREAT customer service there!

Anyways, just thought I'd share my story..


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

hmm, never ordered from them but I've heard decent things about them... 

That don't beat your dog thing is just absurd!


----------



## BDKesling (Sep 25, 2001)

I ordered from them a while back. they had a discontinued body I wanted. I ordered the discontinued body (guy on the phone said they had them) and I ordered a few other small things. All I got was the little stuff, and a note informing me the body I ordered had been discontinued. I've heard far worse stories about them, but if they have what you need, then you place an order.
Brian


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

My buddy has been trying to order some dicontinued tires from them for over 2 weeks. There phone says the hours and then says "Phone service isn't available at this time." He must have called 25 or 30 times. They have to be the worst in the industry. I also had a problem with them afew years back and will not ever deal with again.


----------



## EDS (Oct 16, 2004)

interesting i stoped by their hobby shop a little while ago and they where really nice and they most have been the only ones in teh San fransisco area that had a single rc18t rtr. i have never ordered form them online but they seemed desent at teh hobby shop.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2005)

I stopped doing business with them a long time ago. Got so I was always getting the wrong item, or waiting for a back ordered item then getting billed again for shipping. The worst part was when receiving the wrong item(s) they wanted me to pay for returning the items - instead of them notifiing UPS or Fed Ex to pick up the box. Most other places said to just keep the item or give it to a friend (when I couldn't use it) and they sent the right item with no additional cost.


----------



## ernneal (Nov 21, 2002)

Somehow I knew I wouldn't be the only one. 

I guess if they were the ONLY hobby store that had the item I had to have.. I think I'd figure something else out. haha The one part I was REALLY wanting was backordered for me as well. I told them to go ahead and cancel that order. A little customer friendliness goes a long way in my book.


----------



## dsmperformance (Feb 27, 2002)

I ordered an Integy Zero-Thirty discharger via online a few weeks ago. The next day or so, I get an e-mail stating my order is being processed and will arrive in 6-8 gusiness days. 10-12 days later, nothing. I called and they said the item was on backorder from Integy. I wish they would have told me that when I placed the order! I cancelled and ordered elsewhere. Their online e-commerece site is very old and needs to be updated with something that keeps track of instock items!

Previously, I ordered a comm lathe and tires from them and got them promptly. Not sure if i'll order from there again or not. I belive the best way is to call to place an order, that way you can get verification that the item is in stock or not.


----------

